# Heidi made it to round two in the photo contest!



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Woo Hoooo :whoo:

Heidi made it to round two of the photo contest!
Can you please help her out and continue to vote once a day- the Havabrat appreciates it!! (and so do I)

http://www.cutestdogcompetition.com/vote.cfm?h=6FA4212C769669B7899FFC0F94BBDE63


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Yeah!!!


----------



## gelbergirl (Jun 9, 2007)

Heidi is just a cutie !


----------



## ama0722 (Nov 28, 2006)

Katie- Congrats! Can you make sure to bump the thread up each day so I don't forget  I bet others will do the same if you bump it!


----------



## Kathy (Nov 9, 2006)

I voted!!! Will you share the 1 million if you win??? LOL


----------



## MopTop Havanese (Sep 25, 2006)

Of course I will share.....Carter asked for a Wii and Brooklyn asked for an ipod touch....I am sure there will be plenty to share after that! Ha!!


----------



## BeverlyA (Oct 29, 2006)

She IS the cutest!
Please do remember to keep bumping this up for us!

Maybe there will be a bit of the million left by next years Nationals and you can buy us a round of something!:tea:


----------



## Julie (Feb 8, 2007)

That is fantastic news Katie! Heidi is so cute in that picture too! I hope she wins!:thumb:
There can't be a cuter breed that's for sure!


----------



## Cheryl (Mar 17, 2007)

*I voted!*

And will vote again tomorrow!


----------



## Lynn (Jan 2, 2007)

I voted...she is just to cute! hopes she wins...I will try to remember to vote every day


----------



## Leeann (Feb 28, 2007)

I missed round one, sorry Katie. You can count on us for round 2 GO HEIDI!


----------



## Pixiesmom (Jul 31, 2008)

We voted!
She must win!!


----------



## Mraymo (Oct 30, 2007)

I voted today. Cute picture.


----------



## mellowbo (Aug 12, 2007)

Wahoo!!
Carole


----------



## iluvhavs (Jul 21, 2008)

I voted! There are 1047 pages of dogs there. One actually has 314 votes! (and it's not a winning photo IMHO)


----------



## marb42 (Oct 19, 2008)

I voted. She's so cute - hope she wins!
Gina


----------



## juliav (Nov 21, 2006)

Count us as another vote. 
If you win a million, no need to share, I will take a payment in a form of a puppy. :biggrin1:


----------



## Scooter's Family (May 23, 2008)

Voted again!


----------

